
This is why Google is king - jmonegro
http://www.feedmyapp.com/p/ranked/1
======
joubert
I'm sorry, but _who_ gets to rate the apps?

~~~
mahmud
I think it's fairly accurate. Google's APIs is the standard library of the
web, imo.

~~~
joubert
I can't tell how the data is collected. Hell, I would have expected as a
visitor to the site:

a) explanation where the rating comes from

b) be able to rate stuff myself.

But there you have it. But maybe I'm just too used to the way the AppStore
lets users rate + review apps.

------
buster
All i see is a bunch of ads, no way to vote, no figures how many "votes" there
have been... soo.. scam?

edit: plus the "hey, buy ads on our site!" all over the place

------
sius
Hello everyone, I am Simone Susini ofthe Feedmyapp Team. The ranking is based
on Alexa and what you see in the link is a bug due to the fact that all third-
level domains are the same for Alexa ranking. The ranking is visible only in
list view or in the app page but not in the Thunmb list view. Sorry for this
problem, we are looking for a different ranking to work with third level to
resolve it.

------
jmonegro
In case you don't get it right away, they are sorted by top rated/most ranked
through that link. See something in common?

------
azharcs
It looks like a Google Sponsored Ad.

------
tzury
my jquery plug-in is listed there, it is not google's though I am glad to find
it listed there

(<http://code.google.com/p/js-hotkeys/>)

------
whye
why do the votes on this obscure website signify anything?

